# Snow Chains



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone have experience of Maggi Trak snow chains? They look promising as they dont have anything at the back of the wheel.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you actually need them, socks are almost as good to get you out of difficulty, and stow in a bag. and the don't rattle your fillings either.

You tube video

Leeds patient transport service use them on the Renault master ambulances, I saw one well and truly stuck last year, the lady driver spent 2 mins putting the socks on and drove up the hill with no problems.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi john,
never used those ..but we use the self adjusting type with large bunggie type across front.

Easy to put on and off and stow in small bag under drivers seat ready for action.

make sure they are correct for vehicle weight and have decent depth chains,.

Snow socks are okay for short journey but snow chains ...well last time we needed them we had them on for a 8 hours journey as the roads were that bad..bit slow and noisey but they did the job in 6" snow..

A must for continental europe in winter..


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Jeko*

I use these


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Teemyob, 

Do those conform to regulations for winter touring on the continent?

Aldra


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

My understanding is that socks are not regarded as acceptable by the Spanish Police. Last Feb I did end up following a snow plough to Pamplona and would like to be better prepared and legal. However, I want to make sure they do not foul bits on the back or wheel arches on full lock and are acceptable. I dont know enough! I did look at the Jeko belts but one supplier has withdrawn them because of issues with motorvans.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Teemyob The product looks interesting, but I have the same question as 'Aldra' re regulations in certain European countries.

'JohnWebb' Do you know any more about 'the issues with motorvans' ? I am not sure what is meant by a 'motorvan' - just a van, or is it a phrase for a motorcaravan/motorhome?

Geoff


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Jeko*



teemyob said:


> I use these


what a brilliant solution to the problem and designed to fit any size tyre.....
After years of struggling with snow chains and their inevitable timely self destruction , im sold on these :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

We have sold them for a couple of years now and as far as i can remember we have had minimal issues with motorhome market, tbh the biggest issue has been customers with huge steels wheels, aftermarket alloys on big fast cars thinking they can still drive as per usual with the belts fitted. Also wheels with slotted or circular inset holes can cause an issue as they are obviously pressure points on the belt that passes through them

As long as you stick to the >1cm gap between brake calliper and rim of the wheel and have alloy wheels (Steel wheels usually have a small lip which under pressure can rip the belts) you should be ok.

They are obviously not as durable as chains and not intended for driving round an entire season in snow. They are a "get you home" product to save you being stuck in thick snow but for the price and ease of use / lightness they are superb.

They are probably more durable than snow socks


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Nuke

As I read sub-text, they are not for a tour of the Alps in a MH with steel wheels.

Geoff


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> As I read sub-text, they are not for a tour of the Alps in a MH with steel wheels.


No I personally wouldn't recommend them for extended use like that, I think they meet a criteria of someone who doesn't anticipate doing long term driving in thick snow conditions but who wants to be prepared in case they get caught out


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

But would the Spanish, French, Italian, Swiss or German Police accept them as meeting whatever their requirements are? Also I guess no one has experience of those chains I asked about?!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We recently ordered some Rud Easy2Go snowchains from Roofbox.
After placing order Roofbox emailed us to advise that these were no longer the most suitable chains for our type of van (something to do with the spec being changed to thinner chain).

Roofbox then suggested we buy Maggi RAPID MATIC chains instead, because they were made from heavier materials. 
Plus they were actually cheaper!

Have received them, they look the part - but obviously until we experience some heavy snow/ice we cannot comment on their actual performance.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I have nothing to back this up but I think the 'alternatives' to conventional chains are not 'recognised' in the Alpine regions even though some have TUV approval. This is stated on a few of the alternative product websites.

I carry conventional chains in winter on my current van (Ducato chassis) but also have a set of snowsocks which stay in the van all year.

On my previous Van, a FWD Transit, it specifically stated in the handbook that to use snowchains narrower gauge tyre had to be fitted otherwise the chains would foul the front struts.
Don't know what chassis yours is on John but worth checking your handbook.

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*chains*

I have only ever used chains to get me out of trouble.

I always have winter tyres fitted and regardless of what I am driving, I only use chains or belts to get me out of trouble.

The Belts will get you out of trouble but if you try to drive on a non snow covered road, I guess they will break.

I don't see any reason why any authorities would not allow you to pass with them as chains. But then I am no authority.

Take a look


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

The van is a Carthago Chic which is on a Fiat Ducato with 16" wheels and an Alko backend. I cant remember the actual size so was popping round to check tomorrow and also check clearances including wheel arch on various angles of steering.


----------

